# Titus en Mexico...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

En la última revista de Bike, mencionan que Ride! (no se quienes sean) estan importando Titus en México. Vi los modelos EG y FTM.... No se que tan caros esten ya aquí, pero es buena noticia.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mientras que son peras o son manzanas, en JensonUSA los cuadros Titus están en oferta... http://www.jensonusa.com/


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que bueno!!! 

Justo cuando ya me compre otra marca... ah, la ironia.

No manches... los precios de Jenson si que le ponen en la torre a todo... 1200 por un Titus 2009 (Made in USA).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Titus.*



Warp said:


> Que bueno!!!
> 
> Justo cuando ya me compre otra marca... ah, la ironia.
> 
> No manches... los precios de Jenson si que le ponen en la torre a todo... 1200 por un Titus 2009 (Made in USA).


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Warp , un buen tema para comentar acerca de Titus .

En primer lugar lo que hace Jensonusa es lo mismo que hacía Supergo hace diez o quince años , compra directo con el fabricante la mayoría de saldos que les quedan del año anterior a precio de rajatabla al mas puro estilo de megacadenas de supermercados tipo Walmart o sea casi al costo , o bien le dicen al fabricante << vamos a meter un descuento del 50 % y vamos a medias absorviendo dicho descuento >>

De ésta forma el fabricante saca todos sus inventarios y recupera liquidez , obviamente su ganancia se vuelve mínima o se va en ceros .

Así le hacía Supergo , hace más de una década se llegó a quedar con casi todo el inventario de marcas como Specialized, GT, Schwinn ,Diamond Back y marcas similares que hace mas de diez años eran buenísimas , fácilmente se compraba una Specialized FSR Elite con todo XTR de 3000 dólares a 1500 y así por el estilo , traía uno el modelo de bici del año anterior pero la comprabas bien barata.

Seguro que es lo que hace Jenson o al menos algo similar .

Ahora bien , aunque nos duela a muchos que fuimos fans de Titus , algo ha cambiado en la marca desde que se fué C.C. , que quede bien claro , no digo que los cuadros no sean muy buenos , siempre lo han sido , pero desde mi punto de vista ( y el de varios más...) la marca ya no tiene algo ...que antes tenía ... no se exactamente qué , pero el éxito de las Titus de antes Racer X, S.blade y Motolite no lo tienen los modelos actuales .

Tal parece que no es lo mismo ser la cabeza de una empresa y manejarla toda , a pasar a ser parte de un grupo grande donde se es un miembro mas .

En el negocio de las bicis se han dado casos de marcas elitistas en su momento que han pasado a ser mas comerciales para que se lea bonito .

Ahora por otro lado es la oportunidad para muchos que alguna vez desearon tener una Titus , conseguir ahora una 2009 a precios de locura , bueno hasta la racer x de carbono esta barata.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado Warp , un buen tema para comentar acerca de Titus .
> 
> ...


Pues independientemente de cómo le haga JensonUSA para ofrecer precios tan bajos, lo cierto es que las ofertas ahí están. JensonUSA es una tienda online con buena reputación así como las bicicletas Titus. Nunca he tenido una, ni de las "Cocalis" ni de las "After Cocalis" aunque siempre he visto buenos comentarios de estas bicis. Si tuviera los $1,499 dls sin duda me compraría la de carbono. A final de cuentas, ese "no sé qué" que "ya no tienen" es bastante subjetivo... sería como pensar que ahora que Contador se fué con una de las marcas más comerciales de bicicletas, ya no será tan buen ciclista como solía serlo (lo mismo pensaron los fans de Sauser cuando se fué a Specialized... y resultó campeón del mundo).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado Warp , un buen tema para comentar acerca de Titus .
> 
> ...


Hasta Turner fue a parar en su momento a Supergo....

Pues si veo un poco con desagrado la direccion que han tomado. En retrospectiva, mejor hubiera conservado mi Switchblade. Algun dia, esa cleta va a ser un clasico y no me costaba tanto quedarmela... pero en fin. Alguien ya la tiene rodando y ojala que si la conserve.

Si tuviera el terreno, ya hubiera comprado una El Guapo, pero no hay cama pa tanta gente.

Y pues ahi esta la oportunidad de hacerse de un cletononon por "poca" lana. Mucho mejor que Specialized u otras... que igual ya no se puede decir que sean mas baratas que una Titus desde hace un par de años. Se ha cerrado dramaticamente el hueco entre las marcas "comerciales" y las de "boutique".

Hay algunas marcas en el medio que hay que seguir.. Banshee, Chumba y Transition son companias mas bien pequenas que estan sacando bicicletones a precios MUY interesantes. Banshee en particular, esta sacando cletotas ultimamente.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hasta Turner fue a parar en su momento a Supergo....
> 
> Pues si veo un poco con desagrado la direccion que han tomado. En retrospectiva, mejor hubiera conservado mi Switchblade. Algun dia, esa cleta va a ser un clasico y no me costaba tanto quedarmela... pero en fin.
> 
> Hay algunas marcas en el medio que hay que seguir.. Banshee, Chumba y Transition son companias mas bien pequenas que estan sacando bicicletones a precios MUY interesantes. Banshee en particular, esta sacando cletotas ultimamente.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Efectivamente Warp , en Supergo yo compré hace mas de diez años mi primera Intense Tracer ($1,699.00 usd. de aquellos ) y mi primera Turner , una Burner a super precio , de hecho Supergo era un tiendón espectacular , tenía desde bicis de 200 dólares hasta preciosidades italianas de carretera y siempre con buenos precios , además los chavos de la tienda eran ciclistas conocedores .

Es obvio que me entiendes perfectamente a lo que me refiero del cambio en Titus , acabo de ver el pasado fin de semana una de las Mlite actuales y creéme que se nota la diferencia con las del 2005 , ahora por 1099 valen la pena .

Hay varios fabricantes de bicis que manejan el concepto de calidad muy alto , marcas como las que mencionas y algunas otras que aunque de mercado pequeño y limitado son de grandísima calidad y desempeño y que decir del servicio al cliente , aquí hay amigos que ya no buscan el pan con lo mismo y ya tienen sus Ventana, Turner, Knolly , Chumba ,Ibis etc. , y eso es bueno .

Saludos.

The last biker


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hey moderador*

delete


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Todos coludos , todos rabones.....*



lalocotequinta said:


> delete


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Completamente de acuerdo contigo Lalo , ¡ que quiten ese anuncio de venta !!


----------



## mariomayagoitia (Jun 1, 2010)

*¿Qué tan caras están las Titus?*

Me da mucho gusto ver a tantos fans de la marca Titus en México!!. En efecto, la empresa que trae Titus a México es Ride! Distribución y somos una compañía conformada por ciclistas cuyo objetivo es lograr cosas que otras marcas no han podido/querido hacer.

Nos referimos a poder comprar tu bicicleta en México al mismo precio que en Estados Unidos (excepto en los casos que bien marcan cuando Jenson compra tooooodos los cuadros del año anterior y los remata para beneplácito de los conocedores)

De cualquier manera, los invitamos a visitar *www.ridedistribucion.com* en donde podrán ver la línea completa de bicicletas y accesorios que podrán encontrar en su tienda favorita.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mariomayagoitia said:


> ...... y somos una compañía conformada por ciclistas cuyo objetivo es lograr cosas que otras marcas no han podido/querido hacer.
> 
> Nos referimos a poder comprar tu bicicleta en México al mismo precio que en Estados Unidos QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y si a eso sumamos que algunos otros empresarios como tu mi querido The Last Biker, que tienen su taller en casa donde producen todo tipo de cuadros Ibis, Turner y demás a un 50% del precio en tiendas y con una excelente calidad, creo que la oferta de bicis es bastante completa aqui en México ja ja.
No es cierto, pura broma y realmente me da gusto que ya vendan Titus aqui en Mexico y ojalá M Mayagoitia nos acompañe aqui para darnos cualquier tipo de información y orientación que pueda proveer. 

saludos


----------



## mariomayagoitia (Jun 1, 2010)

Nada nos daría mas gusto!! Tenemos algunas demos que podrían utilizar. Contamos en este momento con un El Guapo L, una FTM CarbonM y dos Delta 7 (una de ruta y una de montaña) que pueden utilizar para que nos den sus comentarios.

Last Biker, te agradezco tus comentarios! por favor háblame de "tu" y dime Mario. Estamos a sus órdenes.

(0155)50777196


----------



## mariomayagoitia (Jun 1, 2010)

*Mil Disculpas*

Siento mucho las molestias, en ningún momento fue mi intención romper alguna regla del foro.

Mi intención va más allá de venderles una bicicleta (en vista de que nosotros no vendemos directo al consumidor final), es sólo agradecerles los comentarios acerca de la marca y darles noticias acerca de ella.

Que tengan excelente semana!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mariomayagoitia said:


> Last Biker, te agradezco tus comentarios! por favor háblame de "tu" y dime Mario. Estamos a sus órdenes.
> 
> (0155)50777196


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mario :
Así acostumbro en ocasiones dirigirme a los compañeros de los Foros , ésta costumbre nos viene de un foro de mtbike local en donde aunque nos llevamos de piquete de ombligo para efectos del Foro somos "Señores " ja ja ja

Saludos 
the last biker


----------



## mariomayagoitia (Jun 1, 2010)

Ja ja ja! ahora caigo.

Ojalá nos podamos ver algún día para rodar caray. Yo estoy aquí en Atizapán y regularmente vamos a Chiluca, algunas veces al Desierto y muy rara vez al Ajusco. Ustedes por dónde le pegan?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mariomayagoitia said:


> Ja ja ja! ahora caigo.
> 
> Ojalá nos podamos ver algún día para rodar caray. Yo estoy aquí en Atizapán y regularmente vamos a Chiluca, algunas veces al Desierto y muy rara vez al Ajusco. Ustedes por dónde le pegan?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues nosotros le damos por aquí en Puebla y sus alrededores , más bien en los alrededores , afortunadamente tenemos varias alternativas de casi todo tipo para salir a rodar ,

El día que gustes venir por aquí estás cordialmente invitado , nada más son unos cuantos kilómeros ... como 130 más o menos

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mario, me da mucho gusto que Titus, ya tenga distribuidor en Mexico y lo mejor de todo es que esten dando los mismos precios que en USA.

Eso si es un ejemplo para los distribuidores de otras marcas que siempre quieren vender casi al doble de lo que cuestan los productos de mtb, en otros paises.

Les deseo mucha suerte, y espero que van a tener muy buena respuesta de los consumidores mexicanos, pues ultimamente he notado que los bikers locales, cada vez estan mejor informados y buscan marcas mas selectas, de acuerdo a sus necesidades y ya no se van por las megamarcas que les venden las que tienen en existencia en ese momento, aunque no sea ni la talla del biker.

Saludos y bienvenidos al foro.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Soy medio nostalgico, y para mi, una de las mejores bicis de todos los tiempos es la Titus motolite, siempre me quedé con ganas de una, es mas, hasta quizé convencer a rzoz, para que me vendiera la suya, pero ni modo, no se pudo.

No tendras por ahi un cuadrito motolite mediano, en outlet ?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Soy medio nostalgico, y para mi, una de las mejores bicis de todos los tiempos es la Titus motolite, siempre me quedé con ganas de una, es mas, hasta quizé convencer a rzoz, para que me vendiera la suya, pero ni modo, no se pudo.
> 
> No tendras por ahi un cuadrito motolite mediano, en outlet ?


jajaja, como al poco tiempo de que me trataste de convencer, fue cuando compré la Knolly, pero si, la Moto Lite fue una muy buena bici. Que feo es el dinero que no te deja quedarte con todas las cosas que uno quiere, jajajjaa...


----------



## mariomayagoitia (Jun 1, 2010)

DrF035, muchas gracias por tu post! Por favor no duden en contactarnos con cualquier duda o comentario acerca de nuestras marcas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Titus = Calidad*

En días pasados llevé al taller una bici a darle servicio (uno que rima con city) y me tocó ver que llevaron una titus ftm ti, a ajustar, que maravilla de bici, super ligera, de excelentes acabados y lo mas impresionante un triangulo trasero fabricado en carbono con unas curvas, que ya las quisiera Shakira 

No cabe duda, que el mercado de mtb en Mexico se esta poniendo interesante, en la ultima revista nacional de BIKE, tambien publicaron la nota que las bicis VENTANA, ya tienen distribuidor en Mexico.

Ya pasaron los tiempos, por allá en el 2002 cuando inicie, que en la montaña solo se veian bicis Alubike y Turbos.

En estos momentos la mayoria de las marcas, hasta las boutique mas exoticas, ya se venden en Mexico, de las que recuerdo son: Santa Cruz, Ibis, Nicolai, Titus, Intense, Ventana, Cove, Turner, Cannondale, Chumba, Foes, Pivot, Marin, GT, Specialized, y las demas de siempre.


----------

